# Tips please for where to go in Italy



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello all; we've got 4 weeks (or thereabouts) in September and fancy doing some more of Italy. We've only done a quick run across from Switzerland to Croatia / Slovenia with a couple of nights stop off at Lake Garda - 6 years ago I think :roll: . I'm being lazy, so can you guys out there please let me have links to blogs etc, site tips? 

Is it practicable to do Tuscany in a MH, and what about the adriatic coast? We might even consider going across to Croatia again and heading down to the islands and Dubrovnic :roll: Oh dear here we go again - but at least we have 4 weeks :lol: 

so suggestions please - we don't like spending a long time at places, and when touring France / Germany we've done a mix of aires/ stellplatz, municipals and camping cheque sites. That said we don't want to be travelling hundreds of km's to rush things.........


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike, why not nip across to Sardinia?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-289.html

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I knew you'd say that Pete :roll: Saw your details :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We did a fly-drive to Tuscany last year.

I would definitely go back to some of the smaller hilltop towns but make sure you locate the lower level carpark before you get sucked into the middle of the town.

Saw lots of coachbuilts in those carparks - overnighting too but roads are pretty narrow.


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

A couple of years ago we did Florence, Sienna, Rome and then back up the coast via Pisa. We stayed at camp sites just outside the towns/cities and caught public transport in. We spent 2or 3 days at each.

It really depends what interests you. You could go down to Pompey south of Rome. 

We drove through Tuscany with no problem. Stopped at a couple of hillside villages where food and beer/wine were excellent value.

David


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I can do pompey from here - 30 miles away! I think you mean Pompeii

!! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

You asked a very open ended question!!!!

Lake Garda - worthy of a look are Limone, Riva del Garda, Macesine (funicular to the top of Monte Baldo) and worth staying at Peschiera del Garda due to the rail station with high speed services to

Milan
Verona
Venice

Also worth exploring are Bergamo with funicular), Padova and Mantova.

South for a few hours and call at Lucca, then to nearby Pisa.

Further south again to Siena, then through to Florence. If you like wine tasting, visit Montepulciano. Nearby Chianciano for the health spas and naked mud bath thing.

On to Rome, then further south to Sorrento for Pompeii & Capril and then the Amalfi Coast (Eddie's stoping ground!)

Worthy of a look on the way up the A1 is Orvieto.

Russell


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

It obviously depends on your interests. If you like history and culture then Rome must be on the top of the list. There are sites that have a bus service to a railway station for the short trip into the city.

After that Pompeii, nice camp site right next to the railway station and the entrance to the ruins. From that station you can get a train for the short journey to Sorrento and then take a bus ride along the Amalfi coast to Positano, Amalfi and Ravello. It's the best way to see it as motor-homes aren't allowed along the coast road in summer.

If you don't mind going a little south of Naples, Paestum is amazing.

http://www.paestum.de/en/indexen.htm

Forget Naples though, big dirty city.

After that take your pick from the many magnificent cities although I prefer the smaller hill towns such as Orvieto in Umbria. This town has an aire at the bottom of the funicular that takes you up to the city. It's a good aire with showers etc. but 12 Euro.

If you want a couple of days R & R occasionally, Lake Bracciano north of Rome has some super sites on the lake and the best of the lakes for me is a small one near Maggiore called Lake Orta. The village of Orta San Guilio is paradise!

http://www.orta.net/eng1/indexe.htm

I wouldn't try to do too many of the hot spots at once, Pisa, Siena, Florence etc. - you end up getting 'cultured out'!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy touring*

 Buon giorno, well you've received a lot of good advice/pointers so far, so as an open ended answer to your open-ended question; yes, Tuscany is very doable in a m/home. To places already mentioned would add Monteriggioni, near Siena, and San Gimignano and Volterra (where alabaster is produced). From Tuscany the 5 Terre are also within reach.
Worth considering are lake Trasimeno, with Perugia and Assisi within reach; or along the Adriatic with Rimini (a bit quiet in September), San Marino, and Loreto, amongst others. Also getting a bit further south, lake Bolsena with Orvieto not far away, and Castiglione del Lago. Come down south a you could spend a month just in the Naples/Salerno/Cilento area.
Just to remind you of the excellent sites for stopping places:
www.camping.it
www.camperonline.it

plus many more mentioned in previous Italy threads.
Hope you decide to come, and enjoy.  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks everybody - I'll have a dig around today. We much prefer the countryside to cities, and a bit of "culture" is fine, but can be repetitive :roll: 
. Not so sure about the naked mud baths, Russell? Have you got pictures? :lol: 8)


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

bognormike said:


> I can do pompey from here - 30 miles away! I think you mean Pompeii
> 
> !! :lol:


If you do get this far then Herculaneum near Naples is almost more impressive and better preserved than Pompeii. It was covered for a long time and has real frescos and even the shop prices preserved on the walls. Unlike Pompeii and other ancient historical monuments has never suffered the usual removal of building materials by locals over the years. It is on a smaller scale than Pompeii and more of an insight into the common man. Much still buried under the present town. Sorrento and Amalfi Coast with Amalfi less busy than Positano is beautiful but the roads seemed narrow when we were there with a small hire car.....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks again..... :wink:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Some good suggestions so far!

We aren't city people but called in to Siena - the mh parking isn't much good there but we enjoyed Lucca and Barga in northern Tuscany, then down through Umbria and the Marche. One great if remote place to visit is the Piano Grande up in the hills and some of the small hilltop villages around there.

We then drove to the Adriatic coast but didn't take to it except Venice which is a must visit once in a lifetime place. We stayed at Punto Sabbioni at the private aire which felt secure.

More of our trip details are on our website

Steve


----------

